# acceptable age difference



## justme2014 (Jul 5, 2014)

Hi,
Do people consider an age difference of 14 years too much? (36, 50)


----------



## Revamped (Jun 19, 2014)

For what?

Siblings?
Parents?
Friends?
Lovers?

It all depends...


----------



## justme2014 (Jul 5, 2014)

Revamped said:


> For what?
> 
> Siblings?
> Parents?
> ...


Sorry for not clarifying. For a relationship (lovers)


----------



## Revamped (Jun 19, 2014)

One phrase answers won't cut it.

Who thinks what and why. Do you think that has bearing on the issue. Most importantly, do you really care about an outsiders position about YOUR life?


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

justme2014 said:


> Hi,
> Do people consider an age difference of 14 years too much? (36, 50)


No,I don't.. .I think as people age the gap closes.


----------



## justme2014 (Jul 5, 2014)

Revamped said:


> One phrase answers won't cut it.
> 
> Who thinks what and why. Do you think that has bearing on the issue. Most importantly, do you really care about an outsiders position about YOUR life?


...very good point!


----------



## blackdog (Dec 18, 2013)

".....about YOUR life." True. We are all unique. We are unique as individuals, as well as our relationships. Good post.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

over20 said:


> No,I don't.. .I think as people age the gap closes.


Agree. There's a far bigger age gap between a 20 and 34 year old, than a 35 and 49 year old.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

justme2014 said:


> Hi,
> Do people consider an age difference of 14 years too much? (36, 50)



Today?

No at all.

I know of a few couples and married ones that are about 14 years apart in age and are just fine.

When you get older, we mature and the mental age gap does dissipate.

If a woman, say 45 dates and marries a guy say 30, she would rock his world, menopause sex drive boost and all her life experiences. There is a married woman at my work in her 50's that has a body of a woman in her 30's and all the guys want her.

If a guy, say 45 dates and marries a woman say 30, he would offer her stability, house, he has a career, and his life sexual experiences. There is a couple at the shop in that exact situation.


----------



## Hicks (Jan 14, 2011)

Of course it could matter.
If the woman is older and the man wants children, it can't happen.
IF the man is older and the woman wants children, he is probably too old to be a father.
The older person may be attracted to the younger person becuase they see themselves as a father figure or mother figure. OR the younger person is looking for a father figure or a mother figure rather than a lover.
All of this needs to be investigated.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

I met my hb when I was 31 and he was 50. That was 9 years ago.

I will say that imo the younger person needs to be a strong personality or it's very easy for a parent child relationship to emerge.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

All depends on the couple and what they think/want together.

Fourteen years is the age difference between me and the last man I dated. I'm a little younger than you.

I always did like a man in his forties. Giddy up.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Whatever the couple finds acceptable is their business. Whether it's a good decision is their business. However, the younger the youngest is and the larger the gap, the riskier it becomes in terms of long term success, IMO.

That said, I know of a couple with a 30 year gap who married when she was 19, and it was a lasting, successful relationship. It depends on the people involved.


----------



## Wiltshireman (Jan 23, 2013)

It does depend on many things,

Your ages - 14 years seems a lot when the youngest of you is only 20 but not as much when you are both over 50.

Your level of maturity - I know a couple of guys in their 20's who have a more mature outlook on life than many in their 40's.

Your personalities - If the two people involved are compatible then it can work regardless of the age gap (my MIL is more than 20 years older than her husband).


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

All depends on the people involved - that's it. If two people can make it work, then it can work.

An age gap like that can be full of positives and just as easily be full of negatives. If you can wrap your mind around it, then it'll work.

The only thing *I* would be concerned with is that one person will hit the elderly stage long before the other. As we all know, sex can, and does slow down as we age - doesn't mean people become asexual of course. But the chances that there will be a huge gap in needs, wants and desires at some point going forward is there.

I'm pushing 40, and I could certainly have a relationship with a woman in her 50's. But when I'm 55 and she's 75... that may be difficult.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good afternoon all
For casual fun and dating, I think any (legal) ages are fine. For a permanent relationship / marriage it takes some thought. The larger the age difference the greater the chance that one person will become elderly and frail while the other is still healthy. This could lead to a long miserable period of time where the younger partner is essentially stuck caring for an elderly person.


----------



## ariel_angel77 (May 23, 2014)

As long as they are of legal consenting age, they can be with whoever they want to be with. That's their business.

However, I believe they should think about the age difference and the factors that will put on the relationship. Will the generation gap be a problem for you personally? Will you be able to handle the snide comments from others, or is your relationship more important? Are you okay with the fact that they will pass away decades before you? Are there certain things you will or won't be able to do together, and will that bother you?

If the couple decides that they do want to be together after thinking over all of that, then they should be together if that makes them happy.


----------

